# Ben



## SunnyCait (Oct 11, 2009)

I found Ben (the Dutch rabbit) dead in his cage this morning. He was such a sweet, good bunny... I looked forward to having him for at least a couple more years... I guess we didn't know how old he really was. I'm sorry, Ben... I loved you while you were here and I know my boys will miss you even if they didn't know you that long. 

















Goodbye, handsome boy!! I hope you were happy here. I didn't realize it would be so hard to lose a bunn I hadn't had for all that long... But Ben was one of a kind. He was so sweet and handsome, and he was hilarious to watch... I got really attached really fast I guess. :tears2:


----------



## kirbyultra (Oct 11, 2009)

So sorry, Cait. Ben was a gorgeous boy. Binky free, little one.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 11, 2009)

I am so sorry, it never takes long for them to take part of our heart. Binky free Ben.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 11, 2009)

Cait I'm sorry for you loss.

Binky free Ben


----------



## JimD (Oct 11, 2009)

ray:


----------



## Fancy77 (Oct 11, 2009)

So sorry about your loss, he was a very cute bun that will b missed :rainbow:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 11, 2009)

So sorry he was gone so soon. Glad he had the chance to be so loved!


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Cait.  

Ben was such a handsome boy, and I'm sure he loved the time he spent with you and the other bunnies. 

RIP Ben & Binky Free

Emily


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 11, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Ben. He sure was a good looking Dutch boy. It's funny how in such a short time our bunnies can steal into our heart and leave such a void when they go. No matter how long they are with us, it's never long enough. Rest in peace little man and binky free....:headflick:


----------



## SweetSassy (Oct 11, 2009)

Oh no.. I'm so sorry for your loss, Cait. urplepansy:



ink iris:Binky Free Ben ink iris:

 :rainbow:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Ben so soon. Binky free handsome fellow.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Oct 11, 2009)

Awwww RIP lovey boy. I'm glad he was able to finish up his life with you. He was so handsome!


----------



## kirsterz09 (Oct 12, 2009)

he was a gorgeous guy, 
binky free Ben :angelandbunny:


----------



## tonyshuman (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost Gentle Old Ben. He was such a cutie and I know he loved being a part of your family. It is 100% wonderful, however, that he finally got to experience love and friendship with you and your crew. He really deserved a good life, and you gave him that, for as long as he was with you. It may not have been a long time, but I'm sure it was the best part of his life. He had such soulful, gentle eyes. I am always so happy to see a rabbit that is treated well by its people--just given the chance to be a happy rabbit that is loved, and given every opportunity to do well, and I know you did this for Ben. As I like to say, "you did right by him," and that makes up for any bad experiences he had with people before he came to you. 

Binky free, sweet Ben. Join all the other sweet bunnies whose lives did not start out great, but ended peacefully, surrounded by those who loved them.


----------



## gingers_giants (Oct 13, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 13, 2009)

I'm so sorry you didn't have him for longer. He was a lovely boy, and seemed to settle with you straight away

God Bless, little Ben 

Jan


----------



## myheart (Oct 13, 2009)

This is such a shock to hear that you lost Ben. I was thinking that he just arrived at your home not that long ago. It is heck when you just start getting to know some-bun, and they leave so unexpectedly. 

I am so sorry for your loss and so soon.

Binky free at the Bridge, Ben. ray:

myheart


----------



## l.lai (Oct 13, 2009)

RIP Ben.

How long did you have him for? Rescued bunny?


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 24, 2009)

Some how I missed this! I am so sorry!






We choose them sometimes they choose us and other times they are given to us.

We bring them home and suddenly learn there is so much more. 

We love them and care for them.

We feed them and play with them.

We watch them grow and marvel at the change.

We laugh and enjoy there every move. 

We sometimes get annoyed at some of what they do, than they look at us and it is all ok.

We do our best to keep them safe and it is not enough.

We sometimes make the choice for how there life ends and sometimes they choose it. 

We love them will all our hearts in the end they know this and that is best of all. They go to the bridge loved when so many others have never known love. They go knowing some day we will see them again and their hearts as well as ours will be whole.


----------



## irishbunny (Oct 24, 2009)

Omg I just saw this! So sorry about Ben he was gorgeus! x
Binky free cutie!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cheryl (Oct 24, 2009)

So sorry for your loss of Ben


----------



## anneq (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry for you loss, Cait.

Binky-free at the Bridge, Ben:magicwand:


----------

